# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > हिंदी कविताएँ तथा उर्दू साहित्य >  बांग-ए-दरा / अल्लामा इक़बाल

## INDIAN_ROSE22

उर्दू में लिखी गई देशभक्ति रचनाओं में शायद सबसे अधिक प्रसिद्ध यह रचना अल्लामा इक़बाल साहब ने बच्चों के लिए लिखी थी। यह सबसे पहले 16 अगस्त 1904 को *इत्तेहाद* नामक साप्ताहिक पत्रिका में प्रकाशित हुई और बाद में इक़बाल साहब के बांग-ए-दरा नामक संग्रह में *तराना-ए-हिन्दी* शीर्षक से शामिल की गई। यहाँ हिन्दी का आशय हिन्दोस्तान (तत्कालीन भारत, पाकिस्तान और बांग्लादेश) के निवासियों से है। हिन्दी का अर्थ यहाँ हिन्दी भाषा नहीं है। भारत में यह रचना अति-प्रसिद्ध है। 1950 के दशक में सितार-वादक पंडित रवि शंकर ने इस रचना को संगीतबद्ध किया और स्वर-साम्राज्ञी लता मंगेशकर ने इसे गाया। पंडित रवि शंकर और लता मंगेशकर दोनों ही भारत-रत्न पुरस्कार से सम्मानित हैं।
सारे जहाँ से अच्छा हिन्दोसिताँ हमारा
हम बुलबुलें हैं इसकी यह गुलसिताँ हमारा

ग़ुर्बत[1] में हों अगर हम, रहता है दिल वतन में
समझो वहीं हमें भी दिल हो जहाँ हमारा

परबत वह सबसे ऊँचा, हम्साया[2] आसमाँ का
वह संतरी हमारा, वह पासबाँ[3] हमारा

गोदी में खेलती हैं इसकी हज़ारों नदियाँ
गुल्शन है जिनके दम से रश्क-ए-जनाँ[4] हमारा

ऐ आब-ए-रूद-ए-गंगा![5] वह दिन हैं याद तुझको?
उतरा तिरे किनारे जब कारवाँ हमारा

मज़्हब नहीं सिखाता[6] आपस में बैर रखना
हिन्दी हैं हम, वतन है हिन्दोसिताँ हमारा

यूनान-ओ-मिस्र-ओ-रूमा[7] सब मिट गए जहाँ से
अब तक मगर है बाक़ी नाम-व-निशाँ हमारा

कुछ बात है कि हस्ती मिटती नहीं हमारी
सदियों रहा है दुश्मन दौर-ए-ज़माँ हमारा

इक़्बाल! कोई महरम[8] अपना नहीं जहाँ में
मालूम क्या किसी को दर्द-ए-निहाँ[9] हमारा!

*उर्दू*
سارے جہاں سے اچھا ہندوستاں ہمارا
ہم بلبلیں ہیں اس کی، یہ گلستاں ہمارا

غربت میں ہوں اگر ہم، رہتا ہے دل وطن میں
سمجھو وہیں ہمیں بھی دل ہو جہاں ہمارا

پربت وہ سب سے اونچا، ہمسایہ آسماں کا
وہ سنتری ہمارا، وہ پاسباں ہمارا

گودی میں کھیلتی ہیں اس کی ہزاروں ندیاں
گلشن ہے جن کے دم سے رشکِ جناں ہمارا

اے آبِ رودِ گنگا! وہ دن ہیں یاد تجھ کو؟
اترا ترے کنارے جب کارواں ہمارا

مذہب نہیں سکھاتا آپس میں بیر رکھنا
ہندی ہیں ہم، وطن ہے ہندوستاں ہمارا

یونان و مصر و روما سب مٹ گئے جہاں سے
اب تک مگر ہے باقی نام و نشاں ہمارا

کچھ بات ہے کہ ہستی مٹتی نہیں ہماری
صدیوں رہا ہے دشمن دورِ زماں ہمارا

اقبال! کوئی محرم اپنا نہيں جہاں میں
معلوم کیا کسی کو دردِ نہاں ہمارا!

*English transliteration*

Sāre jahāṉ se acchā, Hindositāṉ hamārā
Ham bulbuleṉ haiṉ is kī, yih gulsitāṉ hamārā

G̱ẖurbat meṉ hoṉ agar ham, rahtā hai dil wat̤an meṉ
Samjho wuhīṉ hameṉ bhī dil ho jahāṉ hamārā

Parbat wuh sab se ūṉcā, hamsāyah āsmāṉ kā
Wuh santarī hamārā, wuh pāsbāṉ hamārā

Godī meṉ kheltī haiṉ is kī hazāroṉ nadiyāṉ
Guls̱ẖan hai jin ke dam se ras̱ẖk-i janāṉ hamārā

Ai āb-i rūd-i Gangā! wuh din haiṉ yād tujh ko?
Utrā tire kināre jab kārwāṉ hamārā

Maẕhab nahīṉ sikhātā āpas meṉ bair rakhnā
Hindī haiṉ ham, wat̤an hai Hindositāṉ hamārā

Yūnān o-Miṣr o-Rūmā, sab miṭ ga'e jahāṉ se
Ab tak magar hai bāqī, nām o-nis̱ẖaṉ hamārā

Kuch bāt hai kih hastī, miṭtī nahīṉ hamārī
Ṣadiyoṉ rahā hai dus̱ẖman daur-i zamāṉ hamārā

Iqbāl! ko'ī maḥram apnā nahīṉ jahāṉ meṉ
Maʿlūm kyā kisī ko dard-i nihāṉ hamārā!
*शब्दार्थ:*

↑ परदेस↑ पड़ोसी↑ रक्षक↑ स्वर्ग का प्रतिस्पर्धी↑ गंगा का बहता पानी↑ धर्म↑ यूनान, मिस्र और रोम↑ परिचित↑ छिपा हुआ दु:ख

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

लबरेज़ है शराब-ए-हक़ीक़त से जाम-ए-हिन्द
सब फ़लसफ़ी हैं ख़ित्त-ए-मग़रिब के राम-ए-हिन्द

ये हिन्दियों के फ़िक्र-ए-फ़लक रस का है असर
रिफ़त में आसमाँ से ��*ी ऊँचा है बाम-ए*-हिन्द

इस देस में हुए हैं हज़ारों मलक सरिश्त
मशहूर जिन के दम से है दुनिया में नाम-ए-हिन्द

है राम के वजूद पे हिन्दोस्ताँ को नाज
अहल-ए-नज़र समझते हैं इस को इमाम-ए-हिन्द

एजाज़ इस चिराग़-ए-हिदायत का है यही
रोशन तर अज सहर है ज़माने में शाम-ए-हिन्द

तलवार का धनी था, शुजाअत में फ़र्द था
पाकिज़गी में, जोश-ए-मोहब्बत में फ़र्द था


Allama Iqbal ki kavitaye, Ghazale yaha pe padhiye 

Sare jaha se accha hindustan humara bhi Allama Iqbal ne likha tha


Allama Iqbal was renowned poet and Shayar 
He had written lots of Ghazals and poems. He is very famous for Sare jaha se accha hindustan humara

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*जन्म:* 09 नवम्बर 1877
*निधन:* 21 अप्रैल 1938

*उपनाम*
इक़बाल

*जन्म स्थान*
सियालकोट, पंजाब (अब पाकिस्तान में)

*कुछ प्रमुख
कृतियाँ*
बांग-ए-दरा

*विविध*
अल्लामा इक़बाल "सारे जहाँ से अच्छा हिन्दोस्ताँ हमारा" गीत के रचयिता हैं। इसके अलावा इनकी बेहद मशहूर रचनाओं में "लब पे आती है दुआ बन के तमन्ना मेरी" और "शिक़वा" तथा "जवाबे-ए-शिक़वा" शामिल हैं।

----------

